# put 6fattie tires on a Turbo Levo FSR Short Travel 29



## razorrazor (Feb 4, 2017)

Can i put 6fattie tires on a Turbo Levo FSR Short Travel 29
Is this possible?

There is only one without 6fattie tires in my city...


----------

